# need opinions on tires



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I currently have 31 x 10.50 bfg a/t's on my frontier. the tread is getting low and was wondering what tire may perform better in the sand as i will by buy a new set soon?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It is my experienced opinion that you already have the best "all around" tire in existence. Go get a new set of AT/KO's and rest assured that you made a good purchase.

Unless of course you're just wanting something different this time...If that's the case, I never said nothin'...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, had a set of BFs myself and loved them,, one of the best all terrain tires out there for all conditions. I had mine on a F250 Diesel and towed a big heavy trailer and still got great milage out of the tires. So if your going to still be looking for an A/T type tire ya found it.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

yeah those BFG's prolly perform about as good as your going to get. Any A/T works fine. Dont go any more big lugged than that(like mud tires). I used to have a set of dunlop radial rovers that did good. they were good in the snow and mud too.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have Nitto Terra Grappler AT's on my Tahoe that I need to finally replace after about 40K miles. I swear they are the best tire I've ever owned.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I have no complaints on my BFGs......A lot of fellas really like those michlins;DD can weigh in on them....the R


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Just got Bridgestone Dueller A/T Revo's on my 
'02 F-150 Screw.Very happy with them.


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

*duelers*

yeah those bridgestone duelers revos are great tires...they last a long time too...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

bivalvebill said:


> I currently have 31 x 10.50 bfg a/t's on my frontier. the tread is getting low and was wondering what tire may perform better in the sand as i will by buy a new set soon?


Do not get 6 ply tires for the sand. Get tires that are steel belted radials, 4 ply tread and 2 ply side walls, nice and round, quiet tread, air down AND the widest rims that your vehicle can accomodate. You will float on top of the sand.
p.s. I DO like the Michlins!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> I have Nitto Terra Grappler AT's on my Tahoe that I need to finally replace after about 40K miles. I swear they are the best tire I've ever owned.


I've got Nittos on my F-150. They've worked better than expected for me. I'd recommend them, too.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

*More Tires*

Anyone have any experience with the Cooper Discoverer S/T or its twin the Mastercraft Courser C/T?

These are a slightly more agressive A/T tire similar to the BFG's.

I am thinking about putting a set on my Dakota.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tires*

I've got the Firestone Destination A/T's on my Dakota. No where near the aggressiveness as the BFG's but Im fond of them so fo for the beach.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey BB! I got this really nice set of tires off your brother in law  Can't wait to to try 'em out on the beach this summer! YOu should get some mud tires man. See you Sat.!!


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Wheresbrent said:


> Hey BB! I got this really nice set of tires off your brother in law  Can't wait to to try 'em out on the beach this summer! YOu should get some mud tires man. See you Sat.!!


Man that was a sweet deal you got, 4, 30x9.5 BFG M/T's for 50$. Your welcome now you owe me a :beer:


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

I endeds up going with 4 - Toyo Open Country A/T in size 275/70R16. It was one of the few A/T tires that came in this size which will be wider for my truck. I figure this will help by giving me a larger footprint in the sand.

ColonyTire here in Raleigh, NC had a sale of Buy 3 get 1 free which sweetened the deal for me.

These are going on on Monday. I will let you know how they do after my trip to Cape Lookout in early April.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I wouldn't buy a M/T for the sand...go with the BFG or the Revos


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*Well the verdict is in.*

I think I'll be going with the BFG A/T's yet again. I think that they are the best all around tire for the money, IMHO. Thanks to all who replied.:fishing:


----------



## Jake 23 (Jul 17, 2006)

*dunlops*

i suggest dunlop radial mud rovers. ive put over 10,000 miles on mine with very little tread wear evident. ive spent lots of time in the sand, and they work great. also a good bit cheaper than comparable mud terrains


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Michelen LTX's....over 60K on my current set...aspault, sand, mud, gravel, and straight up plowing whatever I felt like going through. A road tire that doesnt know its a road tire. I dont know anybody who's bought a set that didnt buy another set.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Beach Tires*

Taking a quick left turn here, but I just got a Tundra 4x4. It has the stock tires on it. I'm cheap and don't want to get rid of perfectly good tires, so I'm going to wait till I NEED new tires before I upgrade. Would you anticipate I will run into problems when I take this to Hatteras? I've seen guys running on the beach w/ stock tires on their Tundra's. Just assuming dropping the PSI to 20 should do the trick.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm getting ready to buy new tires for the Tahoe as well. I think I'm going to try these Mickey Thompson Baja Radial ATZ's in 325-65-R18.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Got my BFG's recently and I love them.










One thing interesting about them is their recommended air-down pressure. Did some research and it turns out that they're made for the sand and airing down as far is not required.

I talked to BFG and they recommend not going below 25psi. I thought that was too high until I tried them on the sand at that pressure. Worked great. Left less of a track than my old Crapyears at 18.  

Be aware that these tires have a rim protector strip near the rim and if you air down too far, the strip will open up. Once it's open, sand can get in there causing your bead to fail once you air back up.  

Next time on the sand I'm going to see how they do at normal pressure. Bet they'll do fine.
.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

SkunkApe, I run some off brand radial road tires on my ‘94 XJ and have had no troubles at all. 35# road, 25# normal sand 18# deep, soft sand. Back in the 70’s we used to run 4-door Chevy’s and Buicks on the beaches of Block Island. Widest, baldest tires we could find and lower the pressure till they squatted nicely. I can’t recall having any issues or getting stuck at all. Well, there was that one time we drove off a dune, but alcohol was more to blame than the vehicle’s ability. 

Just about any tire will work, as long as you have the ground clearance. Trick is to find the right pressure for you setup. But this in only this poster’s opinion!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Nitto Dune Grapplers*

I am personally putting a set of the Nitto Dune Grapplers 35's on my 06 Tacoma. I have spoke to several people that say they are a very good sand application. Mickey Baja Claws also a good sand tire.....GOOD LUCK


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bivalvebill said:


> I currently have 31 x 10.50 bfg a/t's on my frontier. the tread is getting low and was wondering what tire may perform better in the sand as i will by buy a new set soon?


The less agressive the tread the better in sand.
opposite of mud the more they dig the sand the deeper you go,
I have michelean LTX's Load range C on my GMC extended cab and got 80k out of them.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Got my BFG's recently and I love them.
> 
> One thing interesting about them is their recommended air-down pressure. Did some research and it turns out that they're made for the sand and airing down as far is not required.
> 
> ...


I was just checking to see where you got your info because I just got a set of bfg's and want to know what pressure I should run for standard use. The guys at the tire shop set it a 35# but the still have quite a bit of bulge at the bottom. I know the max is 50# but I dont think I need to go that high. I have them on a Blazer with a loaded vehicle weight of about 5400 pounds. So if anyone has any info or knows where to get I would apreciate it.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> I was just checking to see where you got your info because I just got a set of bfg's and want to know what pressure I should run for standard use. The guys at the tire shop set it a 35# but the still have quite a bit of bulge at the bottom. I know the max is 50# but I dont think I need to go that high. I have them on a Blazer with a loaded vehicle weight of about 5400 pounds. So if anyone has any info or knows where to get I would apreciate it.


Been out of town...

Call BFG. They can tell you the recommended road and sand pressure for your vehicle. Can answer any other questions you have too. Good resource.

1-877-788-8899. 0830-1800 EDT M-F. I think options 1 and then 5.

You will need the OEM tire info off of the door placard along with the BFG tire info when you call.
.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Been out of town...
> 
> Call BFG. They can tell you the recommended road and sand pressure for your vehicle. Can answer any other questions you have too. Good resource.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
They were very helpfull. It was very reassuring to know that they can just enter in all of my information and let me know the exact presure I need to run for my tires and vehicle. And it was just as I expected the guys at the tire shop were about ten psi off. They said for me blazer with the 30x9.5x15 I should be running 45 psi for regular use that I could go up to 50 when towing a boat or heavy load and down to 25 when on the sand. Anyway I would recomend anyone with BF Goodrich tires to use this service.

John


----------



## Fish'n Critter (Sep 22, 2006)

*Tire Rack.com*

They got tons of tires, when the Dunlops wear down enough I'm going with Avons on the Tire Rack site. they rate #2 out of 64 tires and are less then 100 bucks for 265/75-16's. Check out the site bewfore you buy and read the consumer review they offer alot of info!


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

surffshr said:


> The less agressive the tread the better in sand.
> opposite of mud the more they dig the sand the deeper you go,
> I have michelean LTX's Load range C on my GMC extended cab and got 80k out of them.


You should listen to this guy. Although we all like the aggressive tread, and I have BFG KO's on my trucks, the best sand tire is the least aggressive. Stock truck tires are fine. Aggressive tread will dig into the sand while less agressive tread will ride on the top. This is important if you have a small engine in hot weather in 4wd with no trans cooler.


----------

